# Time for new L/R Floorstanding speakers!



## Wazzul (Apr 21, 2012)

Well, I recently had a"situation" with my fonts on a 7.1 surround system. I have a bigger theater room, it's about 18x28. 
I'm replacing some old Mirage ON-14's. They were great while they lasted. 
Keeping the center which is a Mirage HDT-f, if I could get two more of these I'd be in heaven.
I've been considering Aperion H4 or better. Anybody ever had experience with these? 
Possibly Paradigm Monitor 7 or 9's. Would like to event get B&W's. 
I really don't want to spend a ton of money on these right now, not opposed to going with used speakers. 
Any help would be greatly appreciated.


----------



## bambino (Feb 21, 2010)

Aperion and Axiom would be good choices. Not to put down my ever favorite and only best friend speaker out their i would stay away from the new Paradigms if you can find a nice set of the V.6 you'll be fine but as far as the new version goes i say no.:rolleyesno:


----------



## Wazzul (Apr 21, 2012)

Yeah, from what I've been reading Paradigm has kind of taken a step back in their bottom and mid level lines. That and their prices are getting out of mainstream levels.
But to be honest a friend loaned me some old Mini Monitors until I get my new speakers. They're not bad for bookshelf speakers.


----------



## Zeitgeist (Apr 4, 2009)

Do you have a ball-park budget?

Would definitely help narrow it down...


----------



## Jungle Jack (Jul 28, 2009)

Hello,
My favorite Paradigm Studio Series is still the V2's I used to own. My old Studio 100's still weigh more than the flagship Statement S8. I truly regret selling them.
Cheers,
JJ


----------



## Wazzul (Apr 21, 2012)

Under $1k for sure. I was hoping for around $600 but to get a decent replacement for my room size it's going to have to be probably $800+.
I'm open to suggestions in the range. Since I have the Mini Monitors I'm not in a big hurry, could have time to get additional funds together.


----------



## Wazzul (Apr 21, 2012)

Jungle Jack said:


> Hello,
> My favorite Paradigm Studio Series is still the V2's I used to own. My old Studio 100's still weigh more than the flagship Statement S8. I truly regret selling them.
> Cheers,
> JJ


Ok so I had somebody offer me a pair of Paradigm Reference 60 v2's and a center that goes along with it for about $700. What do you think, good deal or still a little high?


----------



## chashint (Jan 12, 2011)

It's a pretty good deal ... depending on condition.


----------



## Wazzul (Apr 21, 2012)

chashint said:


> It's a pretty good deal ... depending on condition.


The center is a CC/ v2. They look like they're in good condition, the only thing is I worry if they'd be underpowered, for Paradigms, with only an Onkyo TX-NR809? JJ, what do you power yours with? External amp, or just the receiver?


----------



## Jungle Jack (Jul 28, 2009)

Hello,
That is a very good deal for the Studio 60's and Studio CC. The 809 actually has a good amount of power so I really think you will be fine. Especially if also using a Subwoofer. I used Studio 100 V2's for Mains and Surrounds and used my Parasound HCA-2205AT primarily. The 100's are a good bit larger than the 60's and I was running 4 of them, but I would guess my AVR's could have driven them.
Cheers,
JJ


----------



## chashint (Jan 12, 2011)

I am solidly in the camp that thinks any AVR similar to the Onkyo TX-NR809 is more than robust enough to drive any main stream consumer home theater speaker system.

If anyone desires to play louder than what the 809 and the Paradigm Reference 60's will comfortably achieve it is my opinion that throwing more power (external amps) at the speakers is a waste of money.

I am not anti-separate components or even anti adding external amps to an AVR, but the only reason to do it is because you want to do it.

My audio system is a Pioneer VSX-23, Klipsch RF-83, RC-62, RS-42, Outlaw LFM1-EX.


----------



## Tonto (Jun 30, 2007)

I'm replacing some old Mirage ON-14's. They were great while they lasted. 
Keeping the center which is a Mirage HDT-f, if I could get two more of these I'd be in heaven.


What happened to the Mirage ON-14's. Did you blow the woofer or tweeters or damage the cabinet? Can these be swapped out with new parts? It seems like you should be able to repair them alot cheaper than replacing them.


----------



## Wazzul (Apr 21, 2012)

Tonto said:


> I'm replacing some old Mirage ON-14's. They were great while they lasted.
> Keeping the center which is a Mirage HDT-f, if I could get two more of these I'd be in heaven.
> 
> What happened to the Mirage ON-14's. Did you blow the woofer or tweeters or damage the cabinet? Can these be swapped out with new parts? It seems like you should be able to repair them alot cheaper than replacing them.


Mirage quoted me just under $50 per tweeter. I'm sure I could use newer parts but it still looks like about $40 each, and they're bi-polar so I need 4. It's half cost and half excuse to upgrade. 
If anyone has thoughts or cheaper ways to get replacement tweeters please please please let me know. I may pull the trigger on the Paradigm's but would still like to get the Mirage OM-14's in working condition.


----------



## Wazzul (Apr 21, 2012)

Regarding the Paradigm speakers. What are the differences between the Studio 60 v.2 and sitting newer from the Monitor line, like 7v.5? 
anybody owned these? I heard that Paradigm basically cycles there technology down the chain over the years so I'd be lead to believe the met monitors are as good or better than the older Studios.


----------



## bambino (Feb 21, 2010)

Wazzul said:


> Regarding the Paradigm speakers. What are the differences between the Studio 60 v.2 and sitting newer from the Monitor line, like 7v.5?
> anybody owned these? I heard that Paradigm basically cycles there technology down the chain over the years so I'd be lead to believe the met monitors are as good or better than the older Studios.


I'm not sure on what the studio V.2's had in them for drivers but i'm sure if you Googeld if you would find the answer. As far as the Monitor line are you speaking of the current Series7 they offer or the real deal older model V.5's? If your referring to the older ones trust me you won't be dissapointed. Also that is a great deal for the buy you mentiond earlier.:T


----------



## Wazzul (Apr 21, 2012)

bambino said:


> I'm not sure on what the studio V.2's had in them for drivers but i'm sure if you Googeld if you would find the answer. As far as the Monitor line are you speaking of the current Series7 they offer or the real deal older model V.5's? If your referring to the older ones trust me you won't be dissapointed. Also that is a great deal for the buy you mentiond earlier.:T


It's coming down to either Monitor 7v5 or Studio 60v2. Both sets are reasonably priced, the Studios are twice the overall cost but I wouldn't have to cover shipping because they're local and they come with a matching center. On the flip side, total to my door cost of the Monitors is less and they look cooler. But, from what I've read the Monitors are lacking in mid range versus the studio's but a good overall speaker for home theater applications.


----------



## Wazzul (Apr 21, 2012)

It should probably be noted that I do 98% of my listening in 7.1 surround and about 2% listening to music in this room. I think that's important to know since the speakers I require may not need to be able to output the full range, my HSU can take care of the low end.


----------



## Wazzul (Apr 21, 2012)

Well found a deal today that I couldn't pass up. Ended up getting a pair of Aperion Verus Towers, they're highly rated and nearly brand new. Too bad my 2yr old is in bed and I can't really turn them up. These suckers are big, but I guess next to a 100" screen they're proportionate.


----------

